# Took care of Bentleys cold belly problem



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is just too funny


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He absolutely the cutest pup!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so cute! He looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

lynn1970 said:


> That is so cute! He looks like a little teddy bear!


That's what I thought too! A cute little teddy bear!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

AWWW, that is so adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie always sleeps by the AC vent. I've noticed when he gets too cold he moves away from it.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's one when he was younger.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish my vents were like that, mine are flat on the floor so he curls right on top of them. He didn't have AC at the breeders so I think he's decided he's an AC kinda guy :lol:



Vinnie's Mom said:


> Vinnie always sleeps by the AC vent. I've noticed when he gets too cold he moves away from it.
> 
> View attachment 118431


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha that's too cute, looks like you had to move that table over as he got bigger 


Vinnie's Mom said:


> Here's one when he was younger.
> 
> View attachment 118432


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bentley is too cute!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait for your puppy to come home. Are you losing sleep over it yet? I couldn't sleep well for 2 weeks before he came home 


vcm5 said:


> Bentley is too cute!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks! I can't wait for your puppy to come home. Are you losing sleep over it yet? I couldn't sleep well for 2 weeks before he came home


No, no sleep lost yet. But I am going through cyclical phases of "Oh my goodness, I can't wait, this is going to be the best thing ever" and "Ahhh am I crazy? What if I'm the worst puppy mom ever? I'm so nervous!"


----------

